# Angel Feeding



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have two pairs of angels, i have Tiger angels about 3''L-3.5''H and a pair of koi angels about half the tigers size. I feed them Two kinds of flake food one geared for color and one geared for minerals. Also Fozen brine shrimp and Frozen blood worms. The problem i have is only with the flake food, They chew it up and spit it back out, They have only been doing this recently. Once they spit it out the silver dollars come and sweep up the shreds. Im glad theyre hardly eaters with brine shrimp and blood worms, but the flakes have more protient and fat and ect thats better for them. The blood worms and shrimp only have more morsture. Any ideas why their doing this?


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

i have never had angels myself but my sister currently has one and when she first got it, it did the exact same thing, it would eat a flake and spit it back out, i watched em do this for about a minute until i realised they would only actually swallow the red flakes. i think taht angel fish are jsut picky eaters and that they arent hungry enough to eat all of the food. why would you wat a cheeze sandwhich when you can have a t-bone steak? same thing i think. the angel fish my sister has now eats all colors, why i dont know, maybe the fish was previoulsy spoiled and had lots of food, maybe you are giving your fish such a variety that it is only going to eat the stuff it really really likes. but remember, this is just my opinion. hope i helped


----------

